# [email protected]@ Calling out OKLAHOMANS - Punch event this weekend @@---



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Hey gang! The Punch Ambassador is having four showings in oklahoma in the next few days! I am for sure making it to the 28th event at Tobacco Exchange this weekend - be a great opportunity to herf it up with some of the CS Okies!

I called ahead and got the skinny. The chick at Tobacco exchange said that they will be doing demonstration on their blending techniques (but no rolling), have specials on PUNCH (25% off a box, buy 2 get 1) as well as shop specials on select sticks.

Who's in???

Here's the schedule:

*October 25, 2006 *
Time: 1:30 PM - 5:30 PM 
Punch Ambassador
The Humidor Cigar Shop
2 W. 6th Street
Tulsa, Oklahoma 74119
918-587-2427

*October 26, 2006*
Time: 6:00 PM - 10:00 PM
Punch Ambassador
The Cigar Box
500 Riverwalk Terrace
Jenks, OK
918-645-4375

*October 27, 2006*
Time: 4:00 PM - 8:00 PM 
Punch Ambassador
Revolutions
3634 NW 39th Street
Oklahoma City, Oklahoma 73112
405-943-2876

*October 28, 2006* <--- this is the one I am going to.
Time: 1:00 PM - 5:00 PM 
Punch Ambassador
Tobacco Exchange
2836 A NW 63rd
Oklahoma City, Oklahoma 73116
405-843-1688

Anyone planning on being there, PM me and we can exchange digits.
Thanks for reading!

KASR


----------



## dagrinch (Oct 26, 2003)

I plan on oing to the one at The humidor today since that's like right down the street from where I work at. definitely need to get the OK's together for a herf.

Grinch OUT!!!


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

I'll try to make the Tobacco Exchange without a doubt, I'll be in town but am not sure what the family plans are yet. I'll PM you when I have a clue. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

I just PMed abunch of your Okie Gorilla's...hopefully some peeps will be able to come out! Anyone up for POKER can come back to my pad and play with my Saturday Night group!

KASR


----------



## okierock (Feb 24, 2006)

Man it sucks being an okie in texas. I would sure like to herf it up with some fellow okies but unfortunately Ill be coaching soccer here in Texas on the 28th.  

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

Sure wish we were gonna be there but I'll call my son (snrscnr2003) and let him know about it. He started his business and hasn't had any time to come on and post anymore.


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

just talked to JR on the phone and he said that he'll be there on Friday.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Ms. Floydp said:


> just talked to JR on the phone and he said that he'll be there on Friday.


PM'ed you about Friday/Saturday Anita!

KASR


----------



## jarrod (Oct 22, 2006)

i will be at both in the OKC area... alrady had plans for the Revolutions one and i will make a show at the other to see some fellow CS'ers


----------



## Leeboob (Apr 2, 2006)

doesn't look like i'll be able to make any of the dates, but if anyone is interested there is a extreme fighting event goin on in ardmore saturday night. looks to be pretty interesting. i've been to the previous three and they were a blast. there's also a few guys from my home town (davis) that are gonna be in it.


----------



## jarrod (Oct 22, 2006)

and i pity the fools who fight in it... i went to the last one when the kid from davis got knocked out cold... cant recall his name... kevin was it?


----------



## beezer (Aug 29, 2006)

also @ Famous Retail November 25th


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up KASR - I was able to find an event in my area!

http://www.cigarworld.com/events/index.cfm


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

dunng said:


> Thanks for the heads up KASR - I was able to find an event in my area!
> 
> http://www.cigarworld.com/events/index.cfm


I'm there for ya man! 

KASR


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

If anyone goes, just look for me walking with the hot asian wife....not certain if I'll be biting her boobs at any particular time....but you never know. 

KASR


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

what time are you gonna be at the Tobacco Exchange? I'm not sure if I can make it by but if I can it'd be good to see you guys


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Change of plans - gonna swing by there around 3pm. 

KASR


----------

